# Biting the end off a cigar..



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I had to do it yesterday.I did not pre-cut my two sticks ('64 Paddy Maddys),forgot my cutter..and was in an isolated situation where there was nothing else available...SO..it was a choice of not smoking...or biting off the end. 
Chomp. Lots of spitting of tobacco.. but it got the job done. Having done the bite off...I will surely NOT forget my cutter,or pre cutting in the future..


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol, it happens. Gotta do what you gotta do. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Im never caught without my Kershaw so I adapt well if Ive forgot my cutter. Havent had to chomp one yet lol.


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

hah! yeah i always keep a spare cutter in my car just in case. i'm rarely anywhere further than 1/2 mile from my car. well unless i'm on a boat lol. hmm.... might need to start carrying one in my sock. :mrgreen:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Yamaha53 said:


> Im never caught without my Kershaw so I adapt well if Ive forgot my cutter. Havent had to chomp one yet lol.


Another vote for the Kershaw. I always prefer a good cutter but I've had to use a knife before. Finding me without a knife is like finding me with out pants.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

We've all done it at one time or another...I keep a punch on my key ring for this reason alone.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I have that exact Kershaw Chive on my keychain...however,I was 1/2 mile away from my unlocked but secure vehicle...manning a track flagging position,and also had to sprint 1-200 feet at various times..every few minutes or so...so no need to have my keys on my person...and possibly loosing them. Maybe I'll wear my Chive around my neck... At least I remembered my lighter. I could just see myself rubbing two sticks together....Ha!


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Im one of those guys who always has a pocket knife, my dad instilled that in me a long time ago.


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Cigary said:


> We've all done it at one time or another...I keep a punch on my key ring for this reason alone.


++1


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> I have that exact Kershaw Chive on my keychain...however,I was 1/2 mile away from my unlocked but secure vehicle...manning a track flagging position,and also had to sprint 1-200 feet at various times..every few minutes or so...so no need to have my keys on my person...and possibly loosing them. Maybe I'll wear my Chive around my neck... At least I remembered my lighter. I could just see myself rubbing two sticks together....Ha!


RAM Kershaw Chive Kydex Sheath Knife Holder 1600 - Blade HQ

I have these for the chive and leek they work well.


----------



## K_Duffer (May 8, 2011)

I've done that a few times. I usually find that if I use tips of my front teeth and work my way around the end of he cigar, rotating it as I go, the cap comes off fairly easily.

Now, I bought a bunch of cheap cutters to keep one everywhere, including a small one in my wallet for just an occasion.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Ive had a "survival multi tool " in my wallet for about 2 years and it only cost a dollar on fleabay. It measures 1.75x2.75 and is the thickness of 3 credit cards.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

My uncle always bites his. Even when I am there with a perfectly good Xikar cutter he refuses to use it. I gave him a Cohiba Robusto and before I could get the cutter out...CHOMP. I just don't get it.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Another person who carries a Kershaw. Every single day.

Lately it has been either a Whirlwind, Blur or Storm II.


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Biting never leads to a good smoking experience IMO. I always have a cutter in both cars, one at work and one in my house. Sometimes you have to do what you have to do...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have done it out of necessity. Not a practice i condone but it gets the job done. I would be equally as critical of someone. Attempting to start a fire by rubbing sticks together.:nono:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the way I see it, Mother Nature gave me teeth for 2 distinct reasons:

1. so I can eat steak

2. so I can smoke a cigar when I can't find my cutter(chomp)

of course, opening a beer bottle with my teeth is where I draw the line. There are some things I just won't do:nono:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Breakaway500 said:


> I have that exact Kershaw Chive on my keychain...however,I was 1/2 mile away from my unlocked but secure vehicle...manning a track flagging position,and also had to sprint 1-200 feet at various times..every few minutes or so...so no need to have my keys on my person...and possibly loosing them. Maybe I'll wear my Chive around my neck... At least I remembered my lighter. I could just see myself rubbing two sticks together....Ha!


A stick if it has the proper end/thickness could be a punch



Cigary said:


> We've all done it at one time or another...I keep a punch on my key ring for this reason alone.


+1 got one on mine.



ouirknotamuzd said:


> the way I see it, Mother Nature gave me teeth for 2 distinct reasons:
> 
> 1. so I can eat steak
> 
> ...


Done the beer bottle thing, but don't recommend it. I was young and dumb and full of ...... bad ideas! :rant:


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

Ive had to bite once years ago. I use my spyderco if im ever stuck. That never happens thougb


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are a number of cigars that have a pigtail on the cap so you don't need a cutter. But, I don't always smoke those either, so I always have at least one cutter, a couple of butane lighters, and a spare can of butane fluid in my Jeep. I keep extra lighters in my jacket(s) pocket. Yeah, I own a lot of lighters. :smoke2:



Cheers,


Mike T.


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, I've chomped before


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

"A stick if it has the proper end/thickness could be a punch'

Nope..not a tree for miles..it's an old USAF air base,and we use the old runways for driving insanely fast around strategically placed road cones...and they time you.Hit a cone out of the chalked box,it cost you two seconds..and winning times are usually by hundredths of a second. Quite enjoyable..however,while one group gets to knock down the cones....another has to be out on course,in the heat/rain/wind/bugs/cold and sometimes beautiful weather with NO sitting allowed...no cell phones...no coolers...no piss break..for two straight hrs..standing the cones back up..after those fools mow them down. I could get a cushy timimg job,starter..etc....but I like being where the action is.. Not as fun as road racing,but much cheaper and close by for me. (1hr.)


----------



## claws (Apr 17, 2011)

seen the chomp. does not work well. knife it or punch a hole in the end with a pencil. way better to cut


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been looking for a cheap keychain punch for this very reason. Had no cutter, I didn't drive so no Kershaw pocketknife, tried a kitchen knife... didn't do well. What a pain that was.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I would use my Spyderco. If I didn't have that I think it would depend on the cigar whether or not I decided to bite. Something in the $3 range, sure why not? High end stuff I'll just wait until I get home or go find a cigar shop.


----------



## ave (Jan 23, 2011)

I keep my Xikar scissors in my keychain when I'm going to smoke in the nearby days (I sometimes don't smoke for weeks) so I always have a cutter when I need it.

Well, few times I've resorted to a box-cutter (those are IMHO better than most regular knives for cutting cigars)

And also since I've lost my swiss army knife, I've cut a few things other than cigars with them...


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a couple of Xikars and a Palio at the house but I also keep a Bic lighter and a little guillotine cutter that I purchased years ago in my old pickup in case I want to light up a cigar away from home.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

RGraphics said:


> Ive had a "survival multi tool " in my wallet for about 2 years and it only cost a dollar on fleabay. It measures 1.75x2.75 and is the thickness of 3 credit cards.


I've always wondered how to use those without slicing fingers off.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I always bite the end " rip the cap off the end".. Only exceptions are 
Torpedo's and Pyramids.


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------

